# Delta's 1st birthday



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta turned 1 year old today, check out how much she has changed. the first photo was taken on the trip home form picking her up.











and today at 1 year old


































i have never bought a dog so many toys, but then the others were never that into toys






































































































but the toy of the day is the hide a threat bone 




























its hard being the birthday girl


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy birthday Delta, lovely girl, she looks to have had a great day. Love the picture of them all "singing" happy birthday around the cake ... I think that recipe needs to go on JoJos blog x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my hasn't that gone quick 

Happy 1st Woofday Delta.

Monty and Moogie send lots of happy woof woofs too xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Delta x
Delta looked adorable as a puppy, and still does love her curly coat, and the cake looks very tasty.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol it was just a liver cake mum made it as i never got round to it, but i filled and decorated it with cream cheese on top, cottage cheese in the center, white choice dog drops, the crispy bits round the side are treats from the pound shop, my Lot love them, a verity of flavors, salmon, chicken, chicken&veg, cheese, Turkey&cranberry. 

had to get a photo of the dashboard pup all grown up lol


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy birthday Delta. Lovely to see them resist having a bite out of the cake. I think our Roscoe would of just tucked in.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww, great pictures! Happy Birthday, Delta!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah that is just too cute!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Delta - What fab pics and what a lucky girl with a scrummy cake and loads of toys. 

Have you got a review of the hide and treat bone? I've looked at that in the shop and thought about buying it. We have the ball from the same brand.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh bless her .....surrounded by presents (all wrapped as well) and a delicious looking birthday cake. Ahhhh


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

flounder_1 said:


> Happy birthday Delta - What fab pics and what a lucky girl with a scrummy cake and loads of toys.
> 
> Have you got a review of the hide and treat bone? I've looked at that in the shop and thought about buying it. We have the ball from the same brand.


it was bought by accident it was meant to be the fabric rap one, so i thought it would be a waste of money but she likes it especially when it has chocie drops in it(i think you all know about her sweet tooth lol) I'm trying to upload a video of her playing with it for the first time. she can open it all by her self now. 

we have the fabric wrap one coming now too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWW HAPPY BIRTHDAY DELTA!!!!! that is adorable! I love that you took the pic in the same spot as when you first got her home! Too cute, and what a puppy party she had! and all those toys! what a lucky girl!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta playing with her Hide and Treat Bone

http://youtu.be/3crDqM3vFQg


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow she got into that fast!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday Delta x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Delta.

I love the photos sitting on the front of the car as a puppy and again 1 year later, lol.

I have the same toy as you, the one like a ball in a knot with its ends sticking out.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Delta xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

deb said:


> Happy birthday Delta. Lovely to see them resist having a bite out of the cake. I think our Roscoe would of just tucked in.


Lol lol just like Mable she would have been sat in it... she has to fight with herself not to jump up when Im feeding her x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Delta, adorable photos!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Delta  X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Happy birthday Delta, lovely girl, she looks to have had a great day. Love the picture of them all "singing" happy birthday around the cake ... I think that recipe needs to go on JoJos blog x


Lovely Doggy Birthday Party .. that is so spooky, I am working on two recipes at the moment one for Bacon Balls and one for a Birthday Cake... hope mine looks as nice as Deltas :S... I am ok at baking but Deltas was very impressive xxxx

hApPy bIrThDaY dElTa x x x Love from your All Your Cockapoo Friends xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ahhh wow an amazing cake for Delta. Happy Birthday! Love the party pics and seeing the baby to 1 year photo comparison is fab. I love Delta and have yet to find a pic of another one like her. Fab colouring.


----------



## Doggs (Jul 10, 2011)

Happy birthday Delta!


----------



## Doggs (Jul 10, 2011)

It's amazing how dogs change over time


----------

